# Upcoming MD Herpetological Society Talks



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Directions to the Maryland Naturalist Center


*Ecology of Marbled Salamanders*

Friday, August 28, 2009 at 7:00pm

Location: The Maryland Naturalist Center

Fee: Free

Age: All ages welcome

Speaker: Karyn Molines

Description: Each fall, a little-known migration takes place along the forest floor. On rainy nights, Marbled salamanders (Ambystoma opacum) emerge from their hiding places beneath leaves and logs, traveling to low-lying areas that will become pools when they are soaked with spring rains, to lay their eggs; in the spring, aquatic larva hatch from the eggs and develop into salamanders. Karyn Molines, former naturalist with the Jug Bay Wetlands Sanctuary will describe the life history and breeding ecology of these fascinating salamanders. Karyn studied the marbled salamander breeding migration at the Sanctuary for 13 years.



*Herping in Panama*

Friday, September 25, 2009 at 7:00pm

Location: The Maryland Naturalist Center

Fee: Free

Age: All ages welcome

Speaker: Kevin Barrett

Description: Kevin Barrett will do a presentation on his work in Panama.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Too far during rush hour for me unfortunately....I always want to hear more about Panama!


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Lee...

Any chance to get e-copies of the presentations?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

hrmm, I may bring the macbook and record it. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Lee will you be attending both events?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

This Friday I'll be there, not sure about next month.


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Lee
Hope to see you there! Around the corner from me as you know, finally an event close to home.


----------

